# Turn Thermionic Deluxe into Dirty Sanchez Ch1, Thermionic Ch2



## Bucksears (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry if this one seems basic, but what values would I need to change if I wanted to perform this mod?

Thx,
- Buck


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 24, 2020)

Can you read a schematic?  If so, the answers are there.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 24, 2020)

And if you can't read a schematic, the answers are still there, giving you an incentive to learn to read a schematic.  Plenty of resources on the google to assist.


----------



## Robert (Jan 24, 2020)

This is a _really_ easy one...  It already is a Dirty Sanchez + Thermionic Distortion.    Channel 1 is Thermionic,   Channel 2 is Dirty Sanchez.   
(I assume you don't want to actually remove the Mid or Tight controls to make it _exactly _like the Thermionic....)

Want to reverse them?   Just move the Red wire on the right footswitch to the bottom lug.


----------



## Bucksears (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah, I can read a schematic. (Thanks for the replies)
Wish the doc just said, Channel A is Thermionic, Channel B is Dirty Sanchez, as that's pretty much how I'm understanding it.


----------



## Bucksears (Jan 24, 2020)

Robert said:


> This is a _really_ easy one...  It already is a Dirty Sanchez + Thermionic Distortion.    Channel 1 is Thermionic,   Channel 2 is Dirty Sanchez.
> (I assume you don't want to actually remove the Mid or Tight controls to make it _exactly _like the Thermionic....)
> 
> Want to reverse them?   Just move the Red wire on the right footswitch to the bottom lug.



Thx!
Did I miss that in the documentation?


----------

